# Ssa.com shipping cost $30 for pair 6.5?



## Xx1988 (Jun 25, 2018)

Does anybody else find this as a jip?? Droppinghz charges $3 per 6.5. You cannot tell me that shipping is really $30 for two speakers! And then they say "we are running a sale on evil 6.5s price drop from 50 to 45" great! Then you get to checkout and there it goes, $30 for ground shipping????? SMH, i can get a refrigerator shipped locally for that price. It sounds like they are funneling funds from their warehouse department to their "daddies sons college tuition" pocket department. (Dont really know who owns just saying) really sucks had my heart set on a pair of those evil 6s. O well, life continues.........


----------



## Xx1988 (Jun 25, 2018)

Somebody change my mind that i am wrong for thinking this way.....


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Shipping does seem a bit high and perhaps the driver's initial low price is a marketing gimmick. However, have you considered the total price of comparable drivers in the $116 per pair range? Even a set of RS180-4, SB17, and other $50-60 drivers will run you pretty close to that once shipping is added unless you want to debate about $10 differences. Most wouldn't, so I think that's average. The original SI TM65 wasn't cheap to ship either, but people still bought without hesitation while overall cost was considerably more. $116 a set is a minor investment for something you really want in this hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

You can ***** about a company's "shipping" charge all you want but it is what it is.

Obviously some cover part of their other costs under the guise of "shipping", some don't. Whatever, grow up and accept different business practice realities or don't accept it and keep shopping, no worries.

As with _anything_ you just need to consider the total delivered price with whatever that entails and decide if the value is right for you.

IMHO it's a silly waste of energy to parse and fret about the pieces of the delivered price - if you don't like the bottom line price just move on.

Yeah, a bit of a rant tone in that .... guess I'm suffering a low whiner tolerance threshold today, and yes your "thinking" strikes me as a bit of a naïve whine.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

shipping charges are tough to stomach sometimes, considering there are so many people that offer free shipping. But there is no such thing as free shipping, they just move the cost to the product. If you don't want to pay the 30 dollars then drive there and pick them up.  Suddenly $30 makes sense now right?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Check for yourself on online calculators with companies like FedEx or USPS. Get the driver weight and see if you can ship it for less. If so, ssa might allow you to send them the shipping labels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xx1988 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yea woke up this morning with the idea of ordering them since i live in florida they dont even sell them or even know what they are locally. Anyways went to the local shop picked up some beymas and i am now happy it played out this way. I was too cranky this morning ?? Anyways that shipping is still shady af. Like i said dropping hz charges about $3 per 6.5 to ship. I dont care who dont like it or "my whining" ticks you off. First of all you decided to read my post and invest energy in responding dumb dumb dur dur


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Wouldn't be so quick to say it's shady. Have to figure the full costs of shipping including packaging and whatnot. There's a lot of places where shipping isn't all that great unless you purchase a certain amount. Now if you want to beat the system, pay attention to the site's shipping policy.


"Any order over $99 USD is eligible for free shipping...."


So that means if you want to save a little bit, all you have to do is spend an extra $12.02 on something you can actually use, then you will be discounted quite a bit from $116 on just buying those woofers alone. Something many of us do, especially when shopping at Partsexpress. I'm sure you can find something there for 12 bucks, even if it's a small sheet of CLD tile.


----------



## Xx1988 (Jun 25, 2018)

That was a good idea, i really did not see that


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

yikes


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

FordEscape said:


> You can ***** about a company's "shipping" charge all you want but it is what it is.
> 
> Obviously some cover part of their other costs under the guise of "shipping", some don't. Whatever, grow up and accept different business practice realities or don't accept it and keep shopping, no worries.
> 
> ...



I wonder if folks have actually shipped anything lately....It's getting expensive, to the point that I don't sell old equipment anymore. I just let it sit. 


It's great when you can find a deal from someone semi local who doesn't mind waiting a few days for a truck driver to pass through town....lol


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> "
> 
> 
> So that means if you want to save a little bit, all you have to do is spend an extra $12.02 on something you can actually use, then you will be discounted quite a bit from $116 on just buying those woofers alone. Something many of us do, especially when shopping at Partsexpress. I'm sure you can find something there for 12 bucks, even if it's a small sheet of CLD tile.


It's a win/win. We get stuff cheaper, they sell more stuff!

Seriously though, what do you think would happen to pricing on things like shipping will look like if some dumbass passed a $15/hour min wage? Now some Neanderthal picking orders is suddenly getting paid twice as much. So is the guy who puts it in the box and squirts in the peanuts. And the guy loading the pallet into the truck.....And so on. Just the trucking part is getting more expensive. Between the new laws, an aging fleet of drivers retiring in the next few years, and so on, there is a major driver shortage right now, that is getting worse every year. It's a drivers market for jobs, and it takes 5 figure sign on bonuses just to get someone to even apply these days. The self driving trucks aren't going to come on to the market fast enough to offset the shortage. Guess who pays for it all.....You do.


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't complain about that much for shipping cost's but i'm Canadian so accepting those cost's is just part of being a bass head in the great white north.

I'm very jealous of the free con. us shipping i see advertised with alot of retailers.

The sub that i'm using cost $125 USD ($160ish CAD) just for shipping!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

truckerfte said:


> I wonder if folks have actually shipped anything lately....It's getting expensive, to the point that I don't sell old equipment anymore. I just let it sit.
> 
> 
> It's great when you can find a deal from someone semi local who doesn't mind waiting a few days for a truck driver to pass through town....lol


It has gotten more expensive than most sales are worth unless you can fit it in a flat rate box and even then the price can be more than expected depending on how you want it shipped. Large items I tend to sell locally.


----------

